#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-23
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<pillow> G'mornin
<dscassel_>  Morning, BluesKaj, pillow :)
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel_
<dscassel> BTW, if you're not on the mailing list, I'm attempting to bribe people to run Ubuntu Hours. :D https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2011-May/008785.html
<dscassel> No takers yet.
<BluesKaj> too far away from me
<dscassel> No no, see... You host it wherever you are.
<dscassel> I suppose if you're miles away from everything, it can get a bit tricky.
<dscassel> I could be convinced to send indidual CDs to people who send me CD-sized SASEs...
<bregma|holiday> I think the other guy around here with a computer runs Wdinows exclusively
<BluesKaj> I don
<dscassel> Heh. :)
<BluesKaj> I don't have my laptop atm , daughter has it till she gets a new apartment , then we'll ship her imac, otherwisw not much portability here :(
<dscassel> Laptop is optional, although I cling to mine like a safetly blanket. And it's handy for demoing things if people ask. :)
<staticsafe> good morning folks :)
<BluesKaj> hi staticsafe
 * staticsafe is installing the latest 0AD alpha
<dscassel> Ooh, can it do multi-player yet?
<staticsafe> dscassel: not yet unfortunately
<dscassel> Bummer.
<dscassel> We need a decent RTS for our LAN parties. :D
<staticsafe> hmm
<staticsafe> dscassel: rather old school but - http://openra.res0l.net/
<dscassel> Cool, thanks. :)
<dscassel> We've been sticking to what's in the repos. Which isn't much...
<dscassel> (RTS_wise, anyway)
 * staticsafe is waiting for the game to finish compiling :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: nvm it does have multiplayer :)
<staticsafe> but it's still alpha so I wouldn't suggest it
<dscassel> staticsafe: Still awesome. I'll have to give it a try...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-24
<willwh>                                                  hey guys
<willwh> my wife just ruined xfce for me
<willwh> by calling it " mouse x rated faeces"
<willwh> sigh
<willwh> it doesn't even make sense!
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<bregma> hola
<BluesKaj> hey
 * genii-around goes for a run to Tim Hortons
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-25
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm gonna be in Toronto this weekend.  Are you interested in a stack of Ubuntu CDs?
<dscassel> I can drop them off at hacklab, if someone's going to be there.
<genii-around> dscassel: I still have a dozen or so from the release, but thanks :)
<dscassel> genii-around: I mean the official Canonical ones. :)
<dscassel> They have nice cardboard sleeves and stuff.
<genii-around> dscassel: Ah, OK. If you can't arrange to get to the lab, let me know and I can come downtown. I'm 5 minutes away by streetcar here.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-26
<willwh> mmm
<willwh> any iDevice users around? ;]
<willwh> what are ppl using to jailbreak their apple kit atm
<willwh> redsn0w has no current linux release :/
<dscassel> willwh: Nope, nothing newer than an 1st gen iPod Nano
<BluesKaj> howdy
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<KombuchaKip> http://ubuntusatanic.org/download.php
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> I'll be visiting your lovely country this weekend (my sister lives there), anyone around the edmonton area?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-27
<johanbr> I don't remember seeing anyone from Alberta in the channel recently...
<MagicFab> pleia2, how many people would you like to show up and where ?
<pleia2> MagicFab: oh I was just wondering if anyone wanted to grab lunch in/around the west edmonton mall on sunday
<pleia2> nothing fancy or formal :) just "hi, I use ubuntu too, yay us!"
<MagicFab> :)
<IdleOne> MagicFab: if we leave now I think we can make it to Edmonton for lunch on Sunday
<IdleOne> I'll drive if you pay for gas
<IdleOne> :)
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> I've never been there so it would be fun
<dscassel> billybigrigger was from Alberta, I think, but I haven't seen him around in a while.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-28
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BobJonkman> My phone is ringing off the hook with inquiries about Ubuntu Hour at Linuxcaffe tonight (7:00pm, or so).  And I thought I was just coming over for some dinner and coffee, with a stack of Ubuntu 11.04 disk in hand...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-29
<BobJonkman> Had a great time at the Linuxcaffe Ubuntu Hour.  Met new folks.  Definitely going to do this again.
<BobJonkman> Also left a small cache of Ubuntu disks at the 'caffe. Get 'em if you need 'em.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<falconeer> hello
<falconeer> is anyone here?
<falconeer> i need some help
<SIR_Taco> falconeer: what's up?
<falconeer> hello
<falconeer> well i need help
<falconeer> it seams that i have have a vps that is set up at 8.04
<falconeer> so how can i update it to 11.04?
<falconeer> or get the vnc running
<SIR_Taco> do you have root access?
<falconeer> why yes i do
<falconeer> :D
<SIR_Taco> should just be able to type "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<falconeer> sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<falconeer> ^ its a desktop
<falconeer> with gnome
<SIR_Taco> should still work... maybe the command has changed since 8.04... just a second
<falconeer> ok
<falconeer> thank you
<SIR_Taco> falconeer: what does the last line of your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file say? should be "Prompt=......"
<falconeer> thre is not update-manager directory
<SIR_Taco> falconeer: ok... maybe "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" and then try the "sudo do-system-upgrade" again
<falconeer> ok
<falconeer> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main update-manager-core 1:0.93.34
<falconeer>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<falconeer> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager-core_0.93.34_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<falconeer> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<SIR_Taco> have you done an "sudo apt-get update" lately?
<falconeer> http://pastebin.com/LRrfaKm9
<falconeer> thats what happens when i do it
<SIR_Taco> I guess that's because those sources no longer exist....
<falconeer> lol
<falconeer> so what do i do now?
<SIR_Taco> well... if you go here... edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace it with the one found here http://www.mindtrickz.org/blog/default-sources-list-file-in-ubuntu-11-04/  .... it *should* work... might want to back up important things though, for my piece of mind :)
<falconeer> yup that worked
<SIR_Taco> excellent
<SIR_Taco> that should put you at 11.04
<falconeer> thank you
<falconeer> :D
<falconeer> thanks for your help have a nice day!
<falconeer> im back
<falconeer> :(
<falconeer> i got another problem
<SIR_Taco> ok
<falconeer> http://pastebin.com/rEP4MiUr
<SIR_Taco> thinking you might have to make a pit-stop at 10.04 before 11.04... might be too much of a change lol
<falconeer> how would i do that?
<SIR_Taco> try using this to get a 10.04 sources.list http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/... do your update and upgrade .... then you should be able to use the "sudo do-release-upgrade" (with any luck)
<falconeer>                                  ok
<falconeer> well
<falconeer> one sec
<falconeer> could you gen the list for me?
<falconeer> also what province are you from?
<falconeer> ontario?
<SIR_Taco> yes Ontario
<falconeer> same
<falconeer> hmm i wonder
<SIR_Taco> sorry... that site was a little more in-depth than I thought... let me find a file instead
<falconeer> ok im rebuliding my server to ubuntu 10.04
<falconeer> ok how do i install gnome?
<SIR_Taco> you got a sources.list for 10.04?
<falconeer> no
<falconeer> my vps provider wiped my drive and put 10.04
<falconeer> so what do i need for a distro update?
<falconeer> command?
<SIR_Taco> ah ok... to get to 11.04 you mean? should be "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<falconeer> before that dor the core
<falconeer> for
<falconeer> ?
<SIR_Taco> "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will
<SIR_Taco> get 10.04 up to date
<falconeer> ok
<falconeer> :D
<SIR_Taco> where abouts in Ontario?
<falconeer> near toronto
<SIR_Taco> ah ok, I'm just north of Kingston
<falconeer> i did whois
<falconeer> XD\
<SIR_Taco> haha
<falconeer> ok so how do i set up vnc?
<SIR_Taco> falconeer: not entirely sure.... have never tried
<falconeer> lol
<falconeer> i just did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<falconeer> 0.0
<SIR_Taco> yep, that's fine, will give you Gnome and other applications
<falconeer> ya i know but its taking for ever
<SIR_Taco> it will haha
<SIR_Taco> http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2010/04/19/vnc-server-setup-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/   seems to be a little how-to
<falconeer> ok so i have no idea how to do this
<falconeer> i set it up via putty
<SIR_Taco> honestly, that's out of my expertise
<falconeer> who would know?
<SIR_Taco> good question.... you could try a channel for Gnome possibly? everyone else seems to be sleeping here
<falconeer> this is a canadian channel.....
<falconeer> WTF
<falconeer> who would be a sleep now
<SIR_Taco> well they're not around and/or talkative anyway haha
<falconeer> just my luck
<falconeer> say you like drum and bass?
<SIR_Taco> as much as the next person haha
<falconeer> yes?
<falconeer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pWZRJd4z8o
<SIR_Taco> ah, not bad
<falconeer> :P
<SIR_Taco> reminds me a bit of Prodigy
<falconeer> ya abit
<SIR_Taco> great song, thanks for that
<falconeer> np
<falconeer> :P
<SIR_Taco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4cgLL8JaVI more my electronic style though :)
<falconeer> lol
<falconeer> XD
<SIR_Taco> I have a very wide music taste though.... so long as it's not country lol
<SIR_Taco> now you have me looking up music on youtube.... I'll never get any work done now :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-22
<LinuxMonkey> Hi Guys and Girls
<willwh> hi
<LinuxMonkey> whats up :)
<willwh> LinuxMonkey: I'm at work
<LinuxMonkey> ah nice :)
<LinuxMonkey> I'm wondering if anyone near me has a signed gpgkey. I would like to get mine signed. lol
<LinuxMonkey> im in New-brunswick
<johanbr> LinuxMonkey, I know there used to a few Ubuntu people in Fredericton... not sure if they're still around and active, though
<LinuxMonkey> johanbr: thanks, I started up the lug again in Moncton and was looking to get my key signed so that way I could offer it to others. ill have to keep an eye out.
<BobJonkman> LinuxMonkey: You can hold a keysigning party at one of your LUG meetings
<LinuxMonkey> We arent quite at the stage of having physical meetings, Im just trying to be prepared to atleast have 1 key thats well connected if you know what i mean
<BobJonkman> Yup.  A well-connected key is a source of good karma.
<LinuxMonkey> like I just got our website up and running a week ago or so.lol even registered a .ca domain name. :) monctonlug.ca
<BobJonkman> Hey, you could form an Ubuntu chapter!
<LinuxMonkey> BobJonkman: I was planing on it. intertwine it with the lug :)
<BobJonkman> You could have a release party - not so much for the distribution, but the release of the LUG.
<BobJonkman> Put up a page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Moncton with a short blurb and a link back to http://monctonlug.ca/
<BobJonkman> That's as official as it gets
 * BobJonkman looks over his shoulder to see if dscassel is listening to this
<BobJonkman> Hmph.  dscassel isn't even online
<diego> Hi, I am looking for on-site Ubuntu support. Is this a good place for such a query? I am in London, ON
<BobJonkman> Hi diego: For support, you're better off going to irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu
<BobJonkman> But ask away, we'll do our best here
<BobJonkman> LinuxMonkey: Got Moncton LUG on the next Ubuntu IRC meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-06-12
<LinuxMonkey> BobJonkman: looks like he is looking for someone to go onsite and support it
<BobJonkman> Whoops. Sorry, diego.  Yes, this is a better place for getting on-site support in Canada
<BobJonkman> diego: what kind of problem? How urgent?  When do you need someone onsite?
 * BobJonkman is possibly available for on-site support in London, a mere hour or so away
<LinuxMonkey> BobJonkman:  see the page I created it :)
<BobJonkman> LinuxMonkey: That would be this page? http://monctonlug.ca/links/81-ubuntu-canada
<LinuxMonkey> no
<LinuxMonkey> the page you told me to put up
<BobJonkman> Ah! Yay!
<BobJonkman> And [[Moncton]] is now linked from the front page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam#Canadian_Team_Chapters
<LinuxMonkey> cool im working on adding links to the Ubuntu Canada LoCo on the site
<LinuxMonkey> there added a few ill add more later :P
<BobJonkman> A thing of beauty.
<LinuxMonkey> using an open source CMS makes me feel good too :)
<BobJonkman> Can't say I'm to thrilled with Joomla.  Inherited a commerce site once; pretty crufty.
<LinuxMonkey> BobJonkman: it all depends how its setup
<BobJonkman> The cruftiness wasn't Joomla's fault, but the previous maintainer who hacked Joomla core
<LinuxMonkey> yeah ouch
<LinuxMonkey> try to access the admin part of the site, it should tell you its not found :)
<willwh> Joomla? YUCK.
<willwh> if you want to use an open source CMS - I would highly recommend drupal
<willwh> it literally kicks the pants off joomla :p
<LinuxMonkey> yeah ive used drupal too.
<diego> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new computer that has a RAID system and a new nvidia graphics card. I could work without the RAID if push comes to shove...
<diego> now I have no experience stetting something like this up so I prefer to leave it to an expert
<diego> I need this urgent as I am doing my phd and I need to setup linux to run my scripts...
<LinuxMonkey>  willwh  see the page. for what I needed it was a quick install, minimal config.
<willwh> whatever works right? :]
<LinuxMonkey> yup :)
<LinuxMonkey> I may convert to drupal but I have less experience with it.  Going to setup a dev site and play around with it more.
<willwh> LinuxMonkey: I highly recommend you install drush
<willwh> it's a shell for drupal, and it's AWESOME.
<willwh> looks like 4.5.6 is in the ubuntu repos
<willwh> that pretty much has everything you need
<willwh> but worth installing the latest with pear ;)
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<LinuxMonkey> willwh: lol i just pop it to a htaccess protected folder/domain on the host I use.lol
<LinuxMonkey> Unfortunatly I dont have any spare servers/pc lying around right now to setup an ubuntu server
<willwh> bummer :)
<willwh> your first amazon ec2 micro instance is free, I think
<LinuxMonkey> willwh: lol yeah im with Dreamhost for the moment :)
<LinuxMonkey> in other news, I'm going for a nap. been up since yesterday.
<willwh> yay naps!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-24
<LinuxMonkey> How is everyone this morning
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-26
<LinuxMonkey> Morning guys and ghouls :)
<FiReSTaRT> morning LinuxMonkey
<dscassel> Good morning!
<LinuxMonkey> Wow its morning and I need to go to bed. i work tonnight.lol
<FiReSTaRT> morning darcy
<FiReSTaRT> lol
<FiReSTaRT> im sick so the only thing im gonna do is get my wife from the subway
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Get well soon!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-27
<BobJonkman> Having a great Ubuntu Hour (times four) at Linuxcaffe
<BobJonkman> Come join us, we'll be here for another hour
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-23
<BobJonkman2> Hey Everybodeee! Ready for IRC meeting in abou three hours?
<BobJonkman> Ready to go in 15 min!
<BobJonkman> Get some Schawarma Poutine first, though
<BobJonkman> #startmeeting Canadian Team IRC meeting of 23 May 2013
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu May 23 23:01:31 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 23 May 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting of 23 May 2013 | Current topic:
<BobJonkman> Away we go!  Roll call: azend FiReSTaRT cyphermox KombuchaKip bregma ubuntulog DarwinSu1vivor mars NCommander ryanakca IdleOne jlamothe txwikinger jaguar  sipherdee_ zul egerlach
<BobJonkman> #topic Introductions: Who are you, where are you, what do you do with Ubuntu?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 23 May 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting of 23 May 2013 | Current topic: Introductions: Who are you, where are you, what do you do with Ubuntu?
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, just slightly north of Waterloo.
<KombuchaKip> Hey everyone. I'm Kip, based near Vancouver, Canada, and I'm project lead behind the Avaneya initiative, a cerebral science fiction game for GNU/Linux. <www.avaneya.com>
<BobJonkman> I'm a systems administrator, got Ubuntu server on a few machines...
<BobJonkman> Hi KombuchaKip!
<azend> I'm azend from Guelph; Very close to Elmira and KW
<BobJonkman>  Thought I might be alone in here...
<BobJonkman> Hi azend!
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: Hey Bob.
<azend> Hi BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> Little distracted here.  I'm at Al Madina, and my Schawarma Poutine is almost ready
<azend> That does sound distracting
<BobJonkman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-05-23 has the agenda for today
<BobJonkman> First item:
<BobJonkman> #topic Canadian Team ReApproval
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 23 May 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting of 23 May 2013 | Current topic: Canadian Team ReApproval
<BobJonkman> And the news is: We're re-approved!
<azend> Woohoo!
<BobJonkman> The good news came to us a few days after the last meeting.
<azend> Great work guys!
<BobJonkman> For some reason, it was delayed, and had to go through a Launchpad bug process.
<BobJonkman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1075848 is the bug report (and resolution) for our reapproval
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1075848 in Ubuntu LoCo Teams "Re-approval, ubuntu-ca" [Critical,Fix released]
<BobJonkman> I like that, "Critical, fix released"
<azend> Me too
<BobJonkman> Thanx again to everyone who helped out with that
<BobJonkman> bregma spoke at the LoCo meeting; dscassel wrote some words, kbiefer helped with the ReApproval page...
<BobJonkman> And lots of other folk too!
<azend> And I did nothing which is why I'm thanking those who did :)
<BobJonkman> Hey, you're with us in spirit!
<BobJonkman> And with us now!
<azend> :)
<BobJonkman> On to the next topic:
<BobJonkman> #topic Events, past and present
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 23 May 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting of 23 May 2013 | Current topic: Events, past and present
<BobJonkman> We're about to launch into an UbuntuHour right after the IRC meeting.
<BobJonkman> Slayah is here with me.  Hi Slayah!
<Slayah> Hello.
<azend> Hi Slayah
<BobJonkman> But the big news is all the Ubuntu Release Parties we had over the last month
<azend> Certainly
<azend> They were a lot of fun
<azend> I wasn't able to make it out but I hope the one in Toronto was fun
<BobJonkman> Various pictures at http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/464470/detailed (KW)
<BobJonkman> http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/465654/detailed has the Guelph pics
<BobJonkman> Yay to azend for organizing the Guelph venue.
 * azend thanks BobJonkman for taking some pictures as he forgot.
<azend> Bigger and better the next time I hope
<BobJonkman> I think there may be more pictures coming (not sure tho)
<BobJonkman> I'm thinking we should put up an Ubuntu Canada Guelph Chapter on the wiki
<azend> I would be happy to
<BobJonkman> Great!
<BobJonkman> #action azend to create an Ubuntu Canada Guelph Chapter page on the Wiki
<meetingology> ACTION: azend to create an Ubuntu Canada Guelph Chapter page on the Wiki
<azend> uh oh
<azend> what am I getting myself into? :P
<BobJonkman> Now it's official.  No backing out! :)
<BobJonkman> If you still have access to Diyode facilities, maybe you can host the June IRC meeting IRL
<BobJonkman> Or not.  Just an idea.
<azend> I could do that
<azend> I would have to be organized but I could do that
<BobJonkman> #idea The newly formed Guelph Chapter could host the IRC Meeting IRL
 * azend learns that a wiki page constitutes a real life chapter
 * BobJonkman adds some more hot sauce to the Schawarma Poutine
<azend> I would be happy to host a meeting
<BobJonkman> Hey, if it's on the Internet, it must be true.
<BobJonkman> Could host an Ubuntu Hour the same way...  </hint>
<BobJonkman> Moving on...
<BobJonkman> subtopic Online events
<BobJonkman> #subtopic Online events
 * azend looked away
<azend> online events!
<BobJonkman> Did anyone attend any of hthe UDS or Ubuntu Open Week events?
<azend> I didn't..
<azend> and it looks like it's just you and me BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> :)
<BobJonkman> I sat in on the IRC discussion for the LoCo chapter subdivision discussion.
<BobJonkman> Same as before - the LoCo council is in favour of breaking up large country LoCos into provincial or state chapters; some LoCos prefer City or region chapters, others don't want sub-chapters at all.
<azend> I think this is all I've got http://imgur.com/a/7knay
<BobJonkman> Sadly, most of that meeting took place in a Google Hangout, which doesn't work on a computer running only on F/LOSS
<BobJonkman> And I don't think the IRC discussion for that was archived beyond the IRC Log Bot
<azend> That's both true and rather ironic
<azend> aren't the hangout sessions recorded and posted to youtube afterwards?
<BobJonkman> Yes, but they lack the IRC portion of the discussion
<BobJonkman> There was also an Ubuntu (Ether)pad in progress; I don't know what happened with that.
<azend> Etherpad is awesome these days
<azend> I'm really happy with how far they've come
<BobJonkman> If anyone's interested, I can find the links to the video, IRC logs and UbuntuPad
<BobJonkman> Yeh, I've been running an Etherpad VM appliance.
<BobJonkman> But I like that Ubuntu is hosting its own Pad service
<BobJonkman> Better than relying on Google Docs
<azend> Very true
<BobJonkman> Moving on?
<azend> Definately
<BobJonkman> #topic Other stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 23 May 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting of 23 May 2013 | Current topic: Other stuff
<BobJonkman> I have nothing
<azend> Mail-order Ubuntu Canada promotional materials
<BobJonkman> Oh?
<azend> it would be cool if you could order posters or something from another member with a nice printer
<azend> KwartzLab for instance has a great printer
<azend> it would be cool if we could shoot them a couple bucks for 20 posters or something
<azend> I managed to have a plotter lying around but, for those who don't, it would be cool if we could give them something to show off
<azend> Just an idea.
<azend> #topic Call-out for an order of Ubuntu Canada stickers
<azend> Those interested can come and contact me
<azend> ouch...
<azend> I didn't know he hated my idea that much..
<Slayah> He just pinged out
<BobJonkman1> Is that where you got your party poster? http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/465654/detailed
<azend> Slayah: I know :P
 * BobJonkman1 is back
<azend> <azend> #topic Call-out for an order of Ubuntu Canada stickers
<azend> <azend> Those interested can come and contact me
<azend> <-- BobJonkman (~BobJonkma@CPE00222dd67418-CM00222dd67415.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<azend> <azend> ouch...
<azend> <azend> I didn't know he hated my idea that much..
<BobJonkman1> It's a great idea!
<azend> Mail-order Ubuntu Canada promotional materials
<azend> Oh?
<azend> it would be cool if you could order posters or something from another member with a nice printer
<azend> KwartzLab for instance has a great printer
<azend> it would be cool if we could shoot them a couple bucks for 20 posters or something
<azend> I managed to have a plotter lying around but, for those who don't, it would be cool if we could give them something to show off
<azend> Just an idea.
<azend> BobJonkman1: no. I did not get my poster from KwartzLab
<azend> that was printed at my school and then carried through cambridge to guelph on a long and arduous travel path
<BobJonkman1> #idea: Get some local makerspaces to print promotional posters for distribution to Canadian Team members
<azend> But the poster looked pretty good
<azend> BobJonkman1: Look at you. Getting the command verb correct.
<BobJonkman1> Sure did!
<BobJonkman1> (that was meant for "the poster Sure Did look good", not "I Sure Did get that command verb correct"
<azend> I got that :)
<BobJonkman1> azend: Are you on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list?
<azend> It would be nice to get some stickers together though
<azend> BobJonkman1: I believe so
<azend> Yes I am
<BobJonkman1> The mailing list might be the best place to coordinate poster requests (and possible printing locations)
<azend> Sure
<BobJonkman1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca  for subscribing to the mailing list, for anyone who is interested
<BobJonkman1> azend: Do you want to run with that? Asking on the mailing list to see who's interested in coughing up some bucks for posters or stickers?
<azend> Sure.
<azend> I might give it a couple of hours to talk with the people who already have purchased stickers for Diyode
<Slayah> He pinged out again
<azend> Slayah: darn him
<BobJonkman2> Sorry. Just switch WiFi APs
<azend> Wind mobile eh? That's why.
<BobJonkman2> Actually, I just connected to my phone tether.  The restaurant WiFi was flakey.
<azend> That makes sense
<azend> Restaurant wifi is even worse than Wind
<BobJonkman2> So:
<azend> Sure.
<azend> I might give it a couple of hours to talk with the people who already have purchased stickers for Diyode
<BobJonkman2> #action azend to ask on the mailing list about printing posters and stickers
<meetingology> ACTION: azend to ask on the mailing list about printing posters and stickers
<BobJonkman2> That's probably the coolest thing anyone's come up with in one of these IRC meetings in a long time
<azend> Trust me, I didn't think too hard on it.
<azend> but I would love an ubuntu canada sticker on my laptop
<BobJonkman2> There's always room for another sticker!
<BobJonkman2> OK, approaching the end of the IRC hour.
<azend> I hadn't realized that it has been an hour already
<azend> time flies
<BobJonkman2> Time flies like an arrow.  Fruit flies like a banana.
<azend> Does anyone else have anything else to bring up
<azend> azend FiReSTaRT cyphermox KombuchaKip bregma ubuntulog DarwinSu1vivor mars NCommander ryanakca IdleOne jlamothe txwikinger jaguar  sipherdee_ zul egerlach
<BobJonkman2> Next meeting for 27 June? That's a Thursday...
<azend> Sounds good to me
<BobJonkman2> Or we can delay setting a date until you've confirmed a venue for IRC IRL
<azend> I can't do Wednesdays anyways
<azend> Thursdays work though
<azend> Oh right
<azend> I forgot I was hosting it
<azend> Yeah sounds fine
<BobJonkman2> :-) I'll add the events & stuff for the meeting, I'll leave it to azend to create an event for the IRL
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-24
<BobJonkman2> ....and we're done!
<BobJonkman2> #endmeeting
<BobJonkman2> Hmm...  The meeting bot wants me to be my original self.
<azend> Right on time!
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
<BobJonkman> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 23 May 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri May 24 00:01:09 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-05-23-23.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-05-23-23.01.html
<azend> no I'm the real BobJonkman
<azend> :P
<azend> That meetingology bot is sure convienient
<BobJonkman> If you're hosting IRL, you can chair the meeting too.
<azend> It's rediculously awesome actually
<BobJonkman> Yes, idleone got that for us
<azend> 85 lines!
 * azend represents
<BobJonkman> The really cool part is that I just cut'n'paste one of those links into the meeting agenda.  Preformatted for MoinMoin and everything!
<azend> Even handles the channel topic and everything
 * azend should have given someone else to do
<azend> next time >:D
<BobJonkman> And the minutes are done! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-05-23#Meeting_information
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-26
<azend> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-20
<BobERK> Just ate Shanghai Noodles. OmNomNom!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-21
<Seven_Six_Two> !seen BobJonkman1
<lubotu1> I have no seen command
<IdleOne> #startmetting test
<IdleOne> #startmeeting test
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed May 21 15:36:44 2014 UTC.  The chair is IdleOne. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next | test Meeting | Current topic:
<IdleOne> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed May 21 15:36:50 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-05-21-15.36.moin.txt
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-22
<BobJonkman1> IdleOne: Darn! Missed the meeting.
<IdleOne> which meeting is that?
<BobJonkman1> IdleOne: This meeting :) http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-05-21-15.36.moin.txt
<IdleOne> oh lol
<BobJonkman1> There isn't a meeting scheduled for May at all, neither an IRC one or a Video Chat meeting.
<BobJonkman1> But I haven't heard people marching in the streets chanting "We want a meeting" either
<BobJonkman1> If anyone wants one, let me know.
<BobJonkman1> Or you can set it up yourself. Add an agenda page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings and stick it on the Events page at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<IdleOne> I just needed to test the bot was working real quick and this window is the one I had focused
#ubuntu-ca 2016-05-29
<Borat> hello?
<Borat> help?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-05-25
<BobJonkman> LibrePlanet Ontario meeting starting in 5 minutes: https://libreplanet.org/wiki/Group:LibrePlanet_Ontario#Meetings
<genii> I'm not sure what that tweet from Bob was about
#ubuntu-ca 2017-05-27
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry. I confused force reconnect with keep alive...
<Chex> Seven_Six_Two: we'll forgive you.. this time
#ubuntu-ca 2018-05-21
<yee> hi guys, Should be very easy question for you guys. What are the main differences between Ubuntu server 18.04 “live” and “alternative”? Do they have different purposes?
#ubuntu-ca 2019-05-21
<rfleming> j #gnupg
#ubuntu-ca 2020-05-18
<arim> hello?
<arim> I made my usb boot ubuntu but everytime I unboot it changes aren't saved. I tried adding casper-rw file but that also didn't save. Is there another way to do that from Mac OSX?
<arim> /
